# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Hỏi đáp >  Vào Đà Lạt thì nên đến những nơi nào để ngắm cảnh đẹp?

## midu

Mình đang có ý định đi Đà Lạt chơi. Mình xin hỏi ít kinh nghiệm vào đó thì nên đi đến những nơi nào để ngắm hoa đẹp, cảnh đẹp và đi vào mùa thu hay mùa Đông sẽ có nhiều cảnh đẹp hơn?

----------


## dulich123

Một ngày đến với *Đà Lạt*, bạn hãy thức dậy thật sớm, hít hà vị trong lành của buổi ban mai và đắm mình vào thiên nhiên đầy sức sống này.


Du lich Da Lat
 
Thấp thoáng sau những rừng thông xanh mướt tầm mắt, Da Lat hiện ra như một bức tranh thủy mặc với đủ cả sông, núi, suối, hồ, thác nước, thảm cỏ. Thật hiếm có nơi nào được mẹ thiên nhiên hào phóng ban tặng cho mọt vẻ đẹp tươi tắn và lãng mạn đến thế.
Người ta biết đến Đà Lạt vì những rừng thông, vì những trảng hoa tươi tắn suốt dọc ven đường, những ngôi biệt thự cổ kính nằm e ấp sau những hàng rào nở hoa và cái không khí quanh năm mát mẻ, se se của phố núi.

Thành phố nhỏ xinh xắn, chỉ đi vài vòng là đến những điểm hẹn.

*Tham quan ga xe lửa Đà Lạt cũ*


Du lich Da Lat gia re
 
 Ghé qua sân ga duy nhất được công nhận là di tích lịch sử văn hóa quốc gia này, bạn sẽ được ngắm tuyến đường sắt răng cưa duy nhất của Việt Nam từ trước đến nay. Ga Đà Lạt hằng ngày có các chuyến tàu chở du khách đi từ ga đến Trại Mát, như một cách nhớ về quá khứ của xe lửa nước nhà. (xem thêm: Ga Đà Lạt – một nét cổ kính )

*Cafe ngắm thành phố bên Hồ Xuân Hương thơ mộng*

Rộng đến hơn 5km2, Hồ Xuân Hương là điểm đến nằm ngay giữa lòng thành phố Đà Lạt. Quanh hồ có rất nhiều quán cafe được thiết kế đẹp mắt. Với những giây phút thư giãn, bạn hãy chọn một địa chỉ ghé lại và nhâm nhi tách cafe không vội vã. (xem thêm: Hồ tình nhân ở Đà Lạt )

*Chụp ảnh cưới trong nhà thờ Con gà*


Du lich trong nuoc gia re
 
Nhà thờ Nhà thờ chánh tòa Đà Lạt hay Nhà thờ Con gà vì có hình con gà trên nóc, biểu tượng cho thánh Phê-rô là một trong những kiến trúc tiêu biểu và cổ xưa của Đà Lạt. Ngôi nhà thờ rất đẹp này là nơi được rất nhiều bạn trẻ chọn làm điểm chụp ảnh cưới.

*Ghé thăm Dinh Bảo Đại*


Tour trong nước giá rẻ
 
Đà lạt có 3 dinh thự nổi tiếng được rất nhiều người quan tâm vì nó gắn liền với một nhân vật lịch sử, người đại diện cuối cùng của triều Nguyễn. Không những thế, 3 ngôi diện này còn được biết đến bởi sự duyên dáng, với lối kiến trúc trang nhã, thơ mộng mang đậm nét kiến trúc thời canh tân của Châu Âu.

*Thiền với Thiền viện Trúc lâm*


Tour Đà Lạt giá rẻ
 
Đây là nơi phù hợp cho ai thích đạo Phật, cách trung tâm thành phố Đà Lạt khoảng 5km. Thiền viện nằm gần với hồ Tuyền Lâm, là địa chỉ được rất nhiều phật tử nhắc đến khi đến với Đà Lạt.

*Thám hiểm thác Datanla*


Tour du lịch Đà Lạt
 
Thác đổ từ ghềnh cao 20m, nước suối phần dưới tạo thành khu vực nước rất trong nên gọi là Suối Tiên, phần sâu hun hút phía trên có một vực sâu gọi là Vực Tử Thần.

Theo truyền thuyết, do thác có vực sâu nằm lọt thỏm giữa một vùng đồi núi nên đã từng là nơi lánh nạn của một cánh quân của người dân tộc bản địa trong các cuộc chiến tranh với người Chăm từ cách đây hàng trăm năm trở về trước. Nhờ có ngọn thác này nên một cánh quân đã trụ lại và bảo toàn được lực lượng.

*Dạo bước trong thung lũng Tình yêu*


Đà Lạt
 
Cách trung tâm thành phố khoảng 6km về hướng Đông Bắc, Thung lũng Tình yêu là thắng cảnh thơ mộng và trữ tình nhất của Đà Lạt. Ban đầu, người Pháp gọi nơi đây là Vallée D’amour sau nó được đổi tên thành Thung lũng Hòa Bình và năm 1953 trở lại là Thung lũng Tình yêu.

*Món quà lưu niệm hoa khô Đà Lạt*


 Hiện nay ở Đà Lạt, đơn vị sản xuất hoa khô có quy mô nhất phải kể đến Công ty CP công nghệ sinh học Rừng hoa Đà Lạt (Đà Lạt FBIO), nằm cách Thung lũng tình yêu mộng mơ chỉ khoảng 500m. Tại showroom hoa khô của công ty này trưng bày hàng trăm loại hoa, từ những loại quen thuộc đến những loại quý hiếm.

*Kiếm áo ấm trong chợ quần áo Đà Lạt*


 
Cái chợ kể cũng lạ khi bán đủ các loại áo từ đồ cũ đến đồ mới với chất lượng còn khá tốt và giá rẻ đến bất ngờ. Thời tiết se lạnh ở Đà Lạt khiến cho những người đến với mảnh đất này lần nào cũng phải ghé qua chợ để kiếm cho mình một chiếc áo đủ ấm. Áo mặc rồi, quàng chiếc khăn mỏng, thế là có thể tung tăng khắp nơi mà không ngại những con gió thất thường và những cơn mưa lạnh nữa.

*Nếm thử quà đêm Đà Lạt*


 
Những gánh hàng trong chợ đêm Đà Lạt thu hút khách từ khắp nơi. Mỗi gánh hàng có một ngọn đèn thắp bằng dầu lửa, ánh sáng chỉ vừa đủ cho khách thấy gánh hàng có những món ăn gì để lựa chọn. Người qua kẻ lại xuýt xoa trong cái lạnh, sà vào những hàng quán bình dị ấy, ăn một chút gì đó cho ấm lòng, hơ tay trên những lò than nóng nhấp nháy mắt cười trong đêm hay nhâm  nhi ly sữa đậu nóng đặc trưng.

*10 nét quyến rũ mang thương hiệu “Đà Lạt”*

Có rất nhiều cái tên người ta đã dùng để đặt cho Đà Lạt: Thành phố Ngàn hoa, Xứ sở tình yêu, thành phố buồn, thành phố mộng mơ, Xứ hoa đào… Thiên nhiên và con người Đà Lạt đi vào những áng văn thơ, những bức tranh ảnh, vào nghệ thuật, và trong tim mỗi người. Song dù có cố gắng miêu tả thế nào, chỉ khi tự mình đặt chân đến, bạn mới có những cảm nhận thật nhất của riêng mình. Không dám tự nhận là đã hiểu hết về Đà Lạt, FIDITOUR xin mạo muội đưa ra những đúc kết của riêng mình về thành phố Đà Lạt – những lý do mà FIDITOUR yêu mến nơi này.
Du lịch Đà Lạt giá rẻ
 
*1. Đà Lạt – Xứ lạnh của phương Nam*

Còn gì tuyệt hơn khi có thể chạy trốn cái nắng nóng của Sài Gòn, đến với Đà Lạt yên bình. Những người con phương Nam chưa bao giờ biết đến mua đông phương Bắc có thể cảm nhận chút ít tại Đà Lạt. Điều đặc biệt là tiết trời Đà Lạt chỉ se se chứ không quá lạnh… cực kỳ đáng giá là địa điểm nghỉ ngơi.

*2. Nằm co ro trong chăn ấm mỗi buổi sáng
*
Nếu đặt câu hỏi: Đến Đà Lạt, bạn thích làm gì nhất? FIDITOUR chắc rằng câu trả lời đa số sẽ là… “ngủ”. Bạn tưởng tượng mà xem, sáng sớm những cơn gió lạnh ùa vào, liệu bạn có muốn rời khỏi “chiếc chăn gió ấm” không? Đó là lý do vì sao nhiều bạn đến Đà Lạt cực kỳ mê khoản… ngủ nướng, bên cạnh rất nhiều điều thú vị khác mà thành phố này mang lại.

Ven hồ Xuân Hương - Du lịch Đà Lạt
 
*3. Được mặc áo len và diện “mốt” mùa đông*

Con gái Sài Gòn có lần nhìn thấy con gái Hà Nội xúng xính áo váy trong mùa đông, với bao tay, khăn choàng cổ, áo len, mũ len… chắc đôi khi cũng mường tượng ra mình trong hình ảnh đó. Cũng thinh thích đấy nhỉ?  :Smile:  . Giải pháp nhanh là đây: Chỉ cần đến Đà Lạt, bạn có thể sắm và diện những “mốt” dành cho mùa đông ấy. Tuy trang phục đó không phải dành cho những lúc lạnh nhất, nhưng vậy là quá tuyệt rồi!

*4. Bánh mì nóng, vừa ăn vừa thổi, trong cái se lạnh khi đêm về*

Lại nói về đặc sản “lạnh”. Dạo buổi tối ở Đà Lạt, đến quầy bánh mì nóng, mua một cái và thưởng thức, hít hà trong cái se lạnh của nơi đây. FIDITOUR không ngạc nhiên khi có bạn thổ lộ rằng: Ăn bánh mì pa tê nóng không ở đâu ngon bằng Đà lạt.

Chợ Âm Phủ - khu ẩm thực đêm ở Đà Lạt
 
*5. Không khí trong lành*

Với rừng thông bạt ngàn, rất nhiều hồ nước, sông suối, Đà Lạt sở hữu khí hậu tuyệt vời. Không khí ở đây trong lành, mát mẻ, khác hẳn sự ngột ngạt, đông đúc của những đô thị lớn như Sài Gòn, Hà Nội. Đến Đà Lạt, bạn có thể trải nghiệm 1 ngày với 4 mùa: Buổi sáng sớm là thời tiết của mùa xuân, buổi trưa là mùa hạ, buổi chiều là mùa thu, và đêm là mùa đông….  Do đó du lịch Đà Lạt không cần mùa, cần tháng. Đà Lạt lúc nào cũng đẹp, cũng mát diụ, cũng nên thơ.

*6. Dạo bước cùng “người ấy” bên hồ Xuân Hương*

“Lắng nghe chiều xuống thành phố mộng mơ…”, đó là giai điệu thật hay trong một bài hát nổi tiếng về thành phố Đà Lạt. Xứ sở mộng mơ ấy là nơi hò hẹn lãng mạn của đôi lứa đang yêu. Nào hồ Xuân Hương, thung lũng Tình Yêu, đồi Mộng Mơ…, hãy đến Đà Lạt và cùng “người ấy” dạo bước ở những địa danh tuyệt vời ấy nhé.

*7. Thành phố ngàn hoa*

Thiên nhiên ưu đãi cho xứ sở Đà Lạt khí hậu ôn hòa, thiên đường của rất nhiều loài hoa. Trong đó hoa Dã Quỳ, hoa Mimosa hay hoa Đào là nổi tiếng nhất. Hiện nay, người Đà Lạt vẫn giữ được nhiều thói quen đẹp, ai ai cũng thích trồng hoa. Hoa có ở trước hiên nhà, ven đường, hay hoa mọc dại khắp nơi tạo cho Đà Lạt hình ảnh đẹp trong lòng du khách.

Đà Lạt hoa - Tour du lịch Đà Lạt
 
*8. Thiên đường của rau quả tươi ngon*

Bên cạnh du lịch, có thể nói trồng trọt chính là hướng đi thành công của thành phố Đà Lạt. Nhờ khí hậu 4 mùa, Đà Lạt có rất nhiều loại rau quả trong Nam ngoài Bắc. Đi chợ Da Lat buổi sớm, bạn có thể chọn thấy những gánh hàng tươi rói với bông cải xanh, bắp cải, a – ti – sô, dâu tây, đậu ván mới vừa hái… (nhớ trả giá nhé!). Du khách có thể lên lịch chuyến vi vu Đà Lạt thêm một buổi tham quan vườn cây của nông dân. Cảm giác được tự tay thu hoạch những trái dâu tây đỏ mọng thật là tuyệt!

*9. Những quán cà phê cực “chất”*

Người dân Đà Lạt nổi tiếng hiền hòa nhưng những quán cà phê thì rất khác, cá tính và đôi khi khá… quái. Đó là cafe Song Vy chuyên mở nhạc trữ tình của Pháp; Cafe Liễu Ơ (tức là lỡ yêu  ) nằm sau Dinh II, ấn tượng bởi kiểu thiết kế sân vườn mang nét đặc trưng của Da Lat; cafe Mộc ở đường Bà Trưng, thiết kế toàn là gỗ, cuối tuần nào cũng có nhạc sống do ca sĩ hát rất hay; quán cà phê Tùng nằm ở ngay khu Hòa Bình chỉ phục vụ nhạc cổ điển dành cho người sành nhạc lại sành cà phê; quán cà phê Trăm Mái như một hang động với nhiều ngõ ngách, thiết kế kỳ dị, đầy tính ngẫu hứng; đến quán cà phê “độc” và lạ của Đà Lạt - cà phê Cung tơ chiều, lắng nghe giọng hát khàn khàn, đầy chất lửa và đặc biệt là ma quái của chị chủ quán…

*10. Nơi để bạn sống chậm*

Nhịp sống chậm rãi, hiền hòa của Đà Lạt sẽ giúp bạn sống chậm, suy nghĩ chậm, để thấy lòng mình bớt chai sạn hơn…. Biết đâu, nhờ thế chúng ta nhận ra chúng ta thật sự muốn gì, đã làm được gì và sẽ làm gì với công việc và cuộc sống. Vì tất cả những điều tuyệt vời đó, bạn còn chờ đợi gì mà không bắt chuyến xe – Đà Lạt thẳng tiến nào!

----------


## minhtho.dulich

Hi Midu,
Đà Lạt đẹp nhất vào thời điểm cuối năm, khoảng tháng 11 - 12, thời tiết bắt đầu lạnh hơn. Đây là dịp hoa dã quỳ nở rộ và cũng là lúc diễn ra sự kiện Festivel Hoa Đà Lạt, một lễ hội du lịch lớn nhất trong năm của Đà Lạt. Nếu đây là lần đầu bạn đến Đà Lạt, thì bạn có thể khám phá các điểm du lịch trong trung tâm thành phố như: nhà thờ Domain De Maria, chùa Linh Phước, Trường CD9SP Đà Lạt, khu biệt thự cổ trên đường Trần Hưng Đạo, Dinh III, KDL Đồi Mộng Mơ, Thung Lũng Tình Yêu, Langbian, Thung Lũng Vàng, thác Đatanla, thác Prenn,...Còn nếu bạn muốn khám phá Đà Lạt theo một khía cạnh mới, bạn có thể khám phá: làng hoa Vạn Thành, trang trại cafe, cơ sở nuôi dế, cơ sở trồng dâu và atiso,...
Hiên nay bên Fiditour đang bán tour Festivel Hoa Đà Lạt lần thứ V trọn gói 4 ngày 3 đêm giá 2.895.000đ/ khách (nếu bạn có nhu cầu thì liên hệ với Thơ - 0906.730.043 nhé)

----------


## vshotel

Thăm chùa Trúc Lâm



Ngắm bình minh trên cao nguyên Langbiang



Thác Voi

----------


## huemap

Chào bạn Đà Lạt có rất nhiều nơi để đi, cảnh đẹp thì rất nhiều Ga Xe Lửa, Thung Lũng Vàng, Thung Lũng Tình Yêu, Hồ Than Thở,Thác Pren,... bạn muốn ngắm hoa bạn có thể vào vườn hoa thành phố hay cở sở hoa Đà Lạt...Cảm ơn bạn, cần thêm thông tin liên hệ mình nhé! Thu Huệ: 0909074890 Email: thuhue@fiditour.com

----------

